# '15 CTD first emissions issue



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

Got the **** P21DD and P20B9 codes. Dealership is low on service techs and out of loaners. They said they might be able to get it in to look at it today but wouldn't give me a loaner till it was diagnosed. My response was Well how do I get to work then? He said they would take me home and hopefully get me something figured out by the end of the day. I was supposed to drive the car back to Wyoming 1000 miles on Monday for work. Maybe GM will pay for my rental and plane tickets???


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BDRiskey said:


> Got the **** P21DD and P20B9 codes. Dealership is low on service techs and out of loaners. They said they might be able to get it in to look at it today but wouldn't give me a loaner till it was diagnosed. My response was Well how do I get to work then? He said they would take me home and hopefully get me something figured out by the end of the day. I was supposed to drive the car back to Wyoming 1000 miles on Monday for work. Maybe GM will pay for my rental and plane tickets???


My dealer would have let me drive the car that far no issues. Your under full warranty if only 19k miles. I had the P21DD and they replaced def tank and provided a car for a day. I had some other weird electrical issues after and they had it for two days and car wouldn’t duplicate, don’t know what’s up with that.

They won’t buy plane tickets, but loaner car shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> My dealer would have let me drive the car that far no issues. Your under full warranty if only 19k miles. I had the P21DD and they replaced def tank and provided a car for a day. I had some other weird electrical issues after and they had it for two days and car wouldn’t duplicate, don’t know what’s up with that.
> 
> They won’t buy plane tickets, but loaner car shouldn’t be an issue.


well I'm actually at almost 30K it's been a few months since I've been on here lol. They wouldn't let me drive the loaner out of state and they didn't have any. I apparently made the right call by calling corporate and they go my car diagnosed before lunch which initially was told it'd be the evening if I was lucky and parts are being overnighted to have the car done by end of day Monday. Unfortunately I have to burn a vacation day but at least the car is going to be done. They got to the point where they were going to rent me a car in Wyoming and I was just responsible for the flight. Fairly impressed with corporates willingness to handle it. I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

BDRiskey said:


> well I'm actually at almost 30K it's been a few months since I've been on here lol. They wouldn't let me drive the loaner out of state and they didn't have any. I apparently made the right call by calling corporate and they go my car diagnosed before lunch which initially was told it'd be the evening if I was lucky and parts are being overnighted to have the car done by end of day Monday. Unfortunately I have to burn a vacation day but at least the car is going to be done. They got to the point where they were going to rent me a car in Wyoming and I was just responsible for the flight. Fairly impressed with corporates willingness to handle it. I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


The P21DD code is for the DEF heater and its not that cold right now to worry about the DEF freezing yet. I would have driven back home and either did the job myself or had my local dealer do it. If you had a cheap code reader all you need to do is start the engine , wait for the code to display and then use the code reader to clear the code. It seems the heater is only checked once during start and therefore will not display again until you stop the engine and then restart when it will once again check the heater. I went 1000 mile in two weeks while waiting for the replacement parts of heater and spanner tool to remove the lock ring. By resetting the MIL at start it never gets a chance to count down and as mention it only seems to check first at start not like some of the other faults which would keep coming back after a reset.

Keep in mind there is a special service bulletin out on the DEF heater so it should be replaced free for I believe the first 100K miles.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

theonlypheonix said:


> The P21DD code is for the DEF heater and its not that cold right now to worry about the DEF freezing yet. I would have driven back home and either did the job myself or had my local dealer do it. If you had a cheap code reader all you need to do is start the engine , wait for the code to display and then use the code reader to clear the code. It seems the heater is only checked once during start and therefore will not display again until you stop the engine and then restart when it will once again check the heater. I went 1000 mile in two weeks while waiting for the replacement parts of heater and spanner tool to remove the lock ring. By resetting the MIL at start it never gets a chance to count down and as mention it only seems to check first at start not like some of the other faults which would keep coming back after a reset.
> 
> Keep in mind there is a special service bulletin out on the DEF heater so it should be replaced free for I believe the first 100K miles.


my car is still under its factory bumper to bumper and the extended certified used B2B as well. Repair cost wasn't my hang up at all. I thought about clearing it and seeing what would happen but I figured I couldn't take the chance. They are doing right and getting it done. They said if it were to happen while I was mid travel they would have given me a loaner and let me take it out of state. Different policies for different situations apparently.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BDRiskey said:


> well I'm actually at almost 30K it's been a few months since I've been on here lol. They wouldn't let me drive the loaner out of state and they didn't have any. I apparently made the right call by calling corporate and they go my car diagnosed before lunch which initially was told it'd be the evening if I was lucky and parts are being overnighted to have the car done by end of day Monday. Unfortunately I have to burn a vacation day but at least the car is going to be done. They got to the point where they were going to rent me a car in Wyoming and I was just responsible for the flight. Fairly impressed with corporates willingness to handle it. I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


I drove my loaner car out of state, all I asked was is there any mileage restrictions he said no, so I said ok. My dealer has 50 loaner cars, prior to selling they had 125. Must be something about a smaller dealer perhaps.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the 21DD last spring, well after it stopped being cold. My dealer was good about it. They put me in a Traverse. They had my car two days. 

I hope they get it worked out for you. Like I said before, the Gen 1 diesels were test beds for the larger roll out of diesel products. I think GM figured out where all the failure points were with some real world "testing", I mean customers....

The car is solid, they just need to figure out the emission control system.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

BDRiskey said:


> I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


Seems like a lot of complaining over minimal problem which you could have dealt with until you returned home. Were you expecting freezing weather in early October between Wyoming and Texas?? The dealer can be given 5stars for even dealing with your harassment... "I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it" There was a very simple solution for you to get your car back home and have it repair locally at your favorite local dealer. My '15 CTD has gone 73K miles with minimal occurrence of problems, yes I do have some dislikes but overall it has been as very good vehicle in comparison to others on the road. You should give the dealer kudos for even dealing with your attitude. If you came into my shop with that attitude I would have sent you on down the road!! The car was designed by humans and built by machine so one can expect some defects. If one gets good service when a defect is exhibited and the service is accommodating when other alternative are available, I just can't see all the complaining as it just becomes harassment.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

theonlypheonix said:


> Seems like a lot of complaining over minimal problem which you could have dealt with until you returned home. Were you expecting freezing weather in early October between Wyoming and Texas?? The dealer can be given 5stars for even dealing with your harassment... "I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it" There was a very simple solution for you to get your car back home and have it repair locally at your favorite local dealer. My '15 CTD has gone 73K miles with minimal occurrence of problems, yes I do have some dislikes but overall it has been as very good vehicle in comparison to others on the road. You should give the dealer kudos for even dealing with your attitude. If you came into my shop with that attitude I would have sent you on down the road!! The car was designed by humans and built by machine so one can expect some defects. If one gets good service when a defect is exhibited and the service is accommodating when other alternative are available, I just can't see all the complaining as it just becomes harassment.


oh boy now you want to go into saying I'm a complainer and have an attitude. That's real nice of you. You could actually call corporate and the dealer and hey would tell you I was super nice and easy to deal with but thanks for the BS assumption bud. Also yes Wyoming is getting down into the low 30's and high 20's at night right now. And I am also at home and this is going to be my new local dealer. I wasn't in Wyoming when this happened. Do a little reading to understand. The dealership will be getting five stars because they handled everything well. I never blamed them for anything except that they had told me it'd be 3 days before they could look at it. I could have cleared codes and seen what would happen but what about the people that don't have that ability. What if I didn't have a way to do that. Don't be a smartass and try to tell me I'm in the wrong here. I love the car and have really enjoyed it. I would appreciate it if when it breaks down GM understands little commute to downtown guys aren't the only ones who own them. I see I wrote a crappy car but I'm pretty sure autocorrect changed something because the car isn't crap just the emissions system. But again if you invest in something and it is still covered by warranty by the manufacturer they are responsible for your life not being completely interrupted and you missing work because the vehicle they designed and built is not performing the way it should be. That's why we have warranties. Don't go harassing me for wanting my car repaired and for it to work and get me where I need to go. I shouldn't have to clear codes and hope my car will get me home without going into limp mode. Why I would drive away from home when there is an issue would just be stupid. Check yourself bud cause responding to people like that isn't why we have a forum. I haven't been in the wrong or been a pain or been harassing or really complained very much.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> I drove my loaner car out of state, all I asked was is there any mileage restrictions he said no, so I said ok. My dealer has 50 loaner cars, prior to selling they had 125. Must be something about a smaller dealer perhaps.


im sure I could have gotten away with it but they specifically said it can't leave Texas. They said if I would have been on the road traveling mid trip then I could have taken it anywhere. So weird how you get different stories from different places and dealerships.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

BDRiskey said:


> oh boy now you want to go into saying I'm a complainer and have an attitude. That's real nice of you. You could actually call corporate and the dealer and hey would tell you I was super nice and easy to deal with but thanks for the BS assumption bud. Also yes Wyoming is getting down into the low 30's and high 20's at night right now. And I am also at home and this is going to be my new local dealer. I wasn't in Wyoming when this happened. Do a little reading to understand. The dealership will be getting five stars because they handled everything well. I never blamed them for anything except that they had told me it'd be 3 days before they could look at it. I could have cleared codes and seen what would happen but what about the people that don't have that ability. What if I didn't have a way to do that. Don't be a smartass and try to tell me I'm in the wrong here. I love the car and have really enjoyed it. I would appreciate it if when it breaks down GM understands little commute to downtown guys aren't the only ones who own them. I see I wrote a crappy car but I'm pretty sure autocorrect changed something because the car isn't crap just the emissions system. But again if you invest in something and it is still covered by warranty by the manufacturer they are responsible for your life not being completely interrupted and you missing work because the vehicle they designed and built is not performing the way it should be. That's why we have warranties. Don't go harassing me for wanting my car repaired and for it to work and get me where I need to go. I shouldn't have to clear codes and hope my car will get me home without going into limp mode. Why I would drive away from home when there is an issue would just be stupid. Check yourself bud cause responding to people like that isn't why we have a forum. I haven't been in the wrong or been a pain or been harassing or really complained very much.





BDRiskey said:


> I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.



I think you just proved my point and a hot head to besides. Its not a perfect world... suck it up show some manners. If you were smart you could have been when and where you wanted to be on time, assuming you could plan your trip, without harassing the dealership and looking for a poor excuse to take time off work. The Cruze TD is a well made product all things considering and serves its class well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> I think you just proved my point and a hot head to besides. Its not a perfect world... suck it up show some manners. If you were smart you could have been when and where you wanted to be on time, assuming you could plan your trip, without harassing the dealership and looking for a poor excuse to take time off work. The Cruze TD is a well made product all things considering and serves its class well.


Yikes I think you are the one being rude. The emission system on this car we all own has issues, that’s a fact. It’s not our place to second guess his decision and not be comfy driving that far with a code on def heater. I had this code last week and I wasn’t comfy driving my car to Chicago from Indy, the countdown to death is a real issue, you don’t know when that will occur. I have a friend with a large Cummins diesel in a motorhome, his countdown to death was 30seconds and it shut down.

I think as members we should be supporting each other, not fighting with each other. It’s my opinion, we have lost lots of members for this very reason.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think as members we should be supporting each other, not fighting with each other. It’s my opinion, we have lost lots of members for this very reason.


we've lost more cuz of the crappy emissions system


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Yikes I think you are the one being rude. The emission system on this car we all own has issues, that’s a fact. It’s not our place to second guess his decision and not be comfy driving that far with a code on def heater. I had this code last week and I wasn’t comfy driving my car to Chicago from Indy, the countdown to death is a real issue, you don’t know when that will occur. I have a friend with a large Cummins diesel in a motorhome, his countdown to death was 30seconds and it shut down.
> 
> I think as members we should be supporting each other, not fighting with each other. It’s my opinion, we have lost lots of members for this very reason.


I think you both are missing the basic point! This board has well documented some of the rare problem areas, the typical simple fixes.. work arounds and detailed information on how the systems functions, one only needs to understand how their car systems work. In particular the issue of the OP complains about continuously thru his posts... the DEF heater. This has been an on going problem with all Chevy, ford diesels including the trucks basic all clean eco diesel, check it out. This is why GM has offered a special service bulletin to have it repair free for 100K mi. If one took the time to read their owners manual understanding the systems in their vehicle they would know why its there, how it functions, and if that particular system is needed for the current conditions.

Well... lets see, DEF heater is there to keep the DEF fluid from freezing, are the current weather conditions forecasting freezing conditions? You say no...hum? Seem to answer your very question... no need for heater so I can still run without a problem. Then you ask what about the dreaded count down? Ya, that is a problem if I let it run that will become a potential major problem so you say to yourself I have obligations... work, family, comfort, convenience to myself, etc? How do I accomplish what I need to do for myself till I get home and get it fixed? Very simple... the heater is checked once every start up cycle, so lets see? If I trick the system by resetting the CEL after first set when starting, its indication will extinguish and not start the count down. I get home... meet my obligation.... get it fixed at my local dealer I know is competent with no hassles to my self or even treats and harassment of those only attempting to help ME.

This is what I did, I was able to run two weeks and a 1000 miles before the replacement parts arrived. The only inconvenience of needing to reset the MIL indication every time I started then I could forget it until I stopped and needed to restart it again. Noting the counter NEVER ran!! NO need to harass, threaten, intimate the the poor sap that only was attempting to accommodate you in fixing your car! He does not have the part, yes you over look the obvious fix for yourself and harassed the people attempting to help you. Ridiculous, kinda in the order of the crazed shooter in Vagus, MOVE ON ...quit being so immature! If this vehicle is too complicated for you get a MOPED or bicycle.



BDRiskey said:


> I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> I think you both are missing the basic point! This board has well documented some of the rare problem areas, the typical simple fixes.. work arounds and detailed information on how the systems functions, one only needs to understand how their car systems work. In particular the issue of the OP complains about continuously thru his posts... the DEF heater. This has been an on going problem with all Chevy, ford diesels including the trucks basic all clean eco diesel, check it out. This is why GM has offered a special service bulletin to have it repair free for 100K mi. If one took the time to read their owners manual understanding the systems in their vehicle they would know why its there, how it functions, and if that particular system is needed for the current conditions.
> 
> Well... lets see, DEF heater is there to keep the DEF fluid from freezing, are the current weather conditions forecasting freezing conditions? You say no...hum? Seem to answer your very question... no need for heater so I can still run without a problem. Then you ask what about the dreaded count down? Ya, that is a problem if I let it run that will become a potential major problem so you say to yourself I have obligations... work, family, comfort, convenience to myself, etc? How do I accomplish what I need to do for myself till I get home and get it fixed? Very simple... the heater is checked once every start up cycle, so lets see? If I trick the system by resetting the CEL after first set when starting, its indication will extinguish and not start the count down. I get home... meet my obligation.... get it fixed at my local dealer I know is competent with no hassles to my self or even treats and harassment of those only attempting to help ME.
> 
> This is what I did, I was able to run two weeks and a 1000 miles before the replacement parts arrived. The only inconvenience of needing to reset the MIL indication every time I started then I could forget it until I stopped and needed to restart it again. Noting the counter NEVER ran!! NO need to harass, threaten, intimate the the poor sap that only was attempting to accommodate you in fixing your car! He does not have the part, yes you over look the obvious fix for yourself and harassed the people attempting to help you. Ridiculous, kinda in the order of the crazed shooter in Vagus, MOVE ON ...quit being so immature!


It’s 10 years or 120k miles. I didn’t read your whole post. Have a good day. My opinion is still the same, your the one over reacting.

Comparing the OP to the Vegas shooter is way over the TOP. Please stop ranting at the OP and at me for that matter. It’s ok your opinion is different than mine, your not going to change mine, so just stop.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> we've lost more cuz of the crappy emissions system


I agree it’s a crappy emission system, even though I have been lucky so far. It’s still in the back of my mind knowing my car have a countdown to death. I spoke with my local Chevy dealer, can’t delete prior to warranty being up without loosing the warranty. I knew that all along. I don’t always believe everything I read on here. Lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I got this...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

theonlypheonix said:


> Seems like a lot of complaining over minimal problem which you could have dealt with until you returned home. Were you expecting freezing weather in early October between Wyoming and Texas?? The dealer can be given 5stars for even dealing with your harassment... "I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it" There was a very simple solution for you to get your car back home and have it repair locally at your favorite local dealer. My '15 CTD has gone 73K miles with minimal occurrence of problems, yes I do have some dislikes but overall it has been as very good vehicle in comparison to others on the road. You should give the dealer kudos for even dealing with your attitude. If you came into my shop with that attitude I would have sent you on down the road!! The car was designed by humans and built by machine so one can expect some defects. If one gets good service when a defect is exhibited and the service is accommodating when other alternative are available, I just can't see all the complaining as it just becomes harassment.


*
Lesson 1: How not to be rude on the interwebs:*

Seems like a lot of *trouble *over *a* minimal problem which you could have *endured *until you returned home. *This would only be an issue in the winter, so you'd be fine* in early October between Wyoming and Texas*.* My '15 CTD has gone 73K miles with minimal occurrence of problems, yes I do have some dislikes but overall it has been as very good vehicle in comparison to others on the road. You should give the dealer kudos for *at least trying*. If you came into my shop with that *problem *I would have *done the best I could to fix it*!! The car was designed by humans and built by machine so one can expect some defects. If one gets good service when a defect is exhibited and the service is accommodating when other alternative are available, *one should give the dealer 5 stars for the service*.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

theonlypheonix said:


> I think you just proved my point and a hot head to besides. Its not a perfect world... suck it up show some manners. If you were smart you could have been when and where you wanted to be on time, assuming you could plan your trip, without harassing the dealership and looking for a poor excuse to take time off work. The Cruze TD is a well made product all things considering and serves its class well.


*Lesson 2: How not to escalate the flaming you started by being rude on the interwebs:*

I think you*'re right, and I was being unnecessarily rude*. Its not a perfect world... *I make mistakes too*. *I just believed* you could have been when and where you wanted to be on time, assuming you could plan your trip, *without all the trouble* and *needing to* take time off work. The Cruze TD is a well made product all things considering and serves its class well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

theonlypheonix said:


> I think you both are missing the basic point! This board has well documented some of the rare problem areas, the typical simple fixes.. work arounds and detailed information on how the systems functions, one only needs to understand how their car systems work. In particular the issue of the OP complains about continuously thru his posts... the DEF heater. This has been an on going problem with all Chevy, ford diesels including the trucks basic all clean eco diesel, check it out. This is why GM has offered a special service bulletin to have it repair free for 100K mi. If one took the time to read their owners manual understanding the systems in their vehicle they would know why its there, how it functions, and if that particular system is needed for the current conditions.
> 
> Well... lets see, DEF heater is there to keep the DEF fluid from freezing, are the current weather conditions forecasting freezing conditions? You say no...hum? Seem to answer your very question... no need for heater so I can still run without a problem. Then you ask what about the dreaded count down? Ya, that is a problem if I let it run that will become a potential major problem so you say to yourself I have obligations... work, family, comfort, convenience to myself, etc? How do I accomplish what I need to do for myself till I get home and get it fixed? Very simple... the heater is checked once every start up cycle, so lets see? If I trick the system by resetting the CEL after first set when starting, its indication will extinguish and not start the count down. I get home... meet my obligation.... get it fixed at my local dealer I know is competent with no hassles to my self or even treats and harassment of those only attempting to help ME.
> 
> This is what I did, I was able to run two weeks and a 1000 miles before the replacement parts arrived. The only inconvenience of needing to reset the MIL indication every time I started then I could forget it until I stopped and needed to restart it again. Noting the counter NEVER ran!! NO need to harass, threaten, intimate the the poor sap that only was attempting to accommodate you in fixing your car! He does not have the part, yes you over look the obvious fix for yourself and harassed the people attempting to help you. Ridiculous, kinda in the order of the crazed shooter in Vagus, MOVE ON ...quit being so immature! If this vehicle is too complicated for you get a MOPED or bicycle.


*Lesson 3: How not to get the admin's attention and risk a temp ban for breaking the #1 zero tolerance rule:*

I think *I might have been to harsh.* This board has well documented some of the rare problem areas, the typical simple fixes.. work*-*arounds and detailed information on how the systems functions, one only needs to understand how their car systems work. In particular the issue of the OP* is frustrated with*... the DEF heater has been an *ongoing *problem with all Chevy *and *ford diesels including the trucks basic all clean eco diesel*;* check it out. This is why GM has offered a special service bulletin to have it repair free for 100K mi. If one took the time to read their owners manual understanding the systems in their vehicle they would know why its there, how it functions, and if that particular system is needed for the current conditions.

Well... lets see, DEF heater is there to keep the DEF fluid from freezing*. A*re the current weather conditions forecasting freezing conditions? *If not, *no need for heater*,* so I can still run without a problem. Then you ask what about the dreaded count down? Ya, that is a problem if I let it run that will become a potential major problem so you say to yourself I have obligations... work, family, comfort, convenience to myself, etc? How do I accomplish what I need to do for myself till I get home and get it fixed? Very simple... the heater is checked once every start up cycle, so lets see? If I trick the system by resetting the CEL after first set when starting, its indication will extinguish and not start the count down. I get home... meet my obligation.... get it fixed at my local dealer I know is competent with no hassles to my self or even treats and harassment of those only attempting to help ME. *I guess I just assumed everyone had the same understanding of this system as I did, but in any case, that's what I would have done to minimize the inconvenience. *

This is what I did, I was able to run two weeks and a 1000 miles before the replacement parts arrived. The only inconvenience of needing to reset the MIL indication every time I started then I could forget it until I stopped and needed to restart it again, noting the counter *never *ran*.* NO need to *frustrate yourself and* the the poor sap that only was attempting to accommodate you in fixing your car*.* *Part availability is still an issue, so I would have recommended the easier fix until the new part arrived. I apologize for the earlier rudeness and realize that my abrasive tone can come off harshly when engaging technical topics. I was only trying to help. *


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

For the record, it will be below freezing in Wyoming tonight.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> For the record, it will be below freezing in Wyoming tonight.


For the record the date the OP complains about for his return trip, reported temps were high 60 and low 45.

The complaint about the dealer is way off the charts as they gave him excellent service despite his admitted extremely rude comments to them, if my shop I would has sent him packing. Emissions problems are far and few between unless someone incompetently dicks them up. Look at all the high milers with no problem.

someone must be friends with Dick's ??








Originally Posted by *BDRiskey*  

I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> . Look at all the high milers with no problem.


list them please


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

theonlypheonix said:


> suck it up show some manners. If you were smart you could have been when and where you wanted to be on time, assuming you could plan your trip, without harassing the dealership and looking for a poor excuse to take time off work.


Dude really? I think the most entertaining part of your constant spew of negativity is you act like you know everything about me and really everything to ever know about anything. Poor excuse to take time off work???? I work hard and never let my employer down. You have this whole thing twisted in your head to think I am some sort of "play the victim" type. My car had the mileage countdown on the DIC So i wasn't going to drive it to work from Texas to Wyoming. Simple as that.



theonlypheonix said:


> I think you both are missing the basic point!


Umm No I'm not.



theonlypheonix said:


> This board has well documented some of the rare problem areas, the typical simple fixes.. work arounds and detailed information on how the systems functions, one only needs to understand how their car systems work. In particular the issue of the OP complains about continuously thru his posts... the DEF heater. This has been an on going problem with all Chevy, ford diesels including the trucks basic all clean eco diesel, check it out. This is why GM has offered a special service bulletin to have it repair free for 100K mi. If one took the time to read their owners manual understanding the systems in their vehicle they would know why its there, how it functions, and if that particular system is needed for the current conditions.
> 
> Well... lets see, DEF heater is there to keep the DEF fluid from freezing, are the current weather conditions forecasting freezing conditions? You say no...hum? Seem to answer your very question... no need for heater so I can still run without a problem. Then you ask what about the dreaded count down? Ya, that is a problem if I let it run that will become a potential major problem so you say to yourself I have obligations... work, family, comfort, convenience to myself, etc? How do I accomplish what I need to do for myself till I get home and get it fixed? Very simple... the heater is checked once every start up cycle, so lets see? If I trick the system by resetting the CEL after first set when starting, its indication will extinguish and not start the count down. I get home... meet my obligation.... get it fixed at my local dealer I know is competent with no hassles to my self or even treats and harassment of those only attempting to help ME.
> 
> This is what I did, I was able to run two weeks and a 1000 miles before the replacement parts arrived. The only inconvenience of needing to reset the MIL indication every time I started then I could forget it until I stopped and needed to restart it again. Noting the counter NEVER ran!! NO need to harass, threaten, intimate the the poor sap that only was attempting to accommodate you in fixing your car! He does not have the part, yes you over look the obvious fix for yourself and harassed the people attempting to help you. Ridiculous, kinda in the order of the crazed shooter in Vagus, MOVE ON ...quit being so immature! If this vehicle is too complicated for you get a MOPED or bicycle.


So again if I didn't say it before i'll say it now. I had the countdown on my car. You sir are have been the one to act immature. The car is not too complicated for me at all. I would prefer for it to just work and when it doesn't do that well, I will take it in to get fixed while its under warranty. If i was out of warranty I wouldn't have a DEF tank or DPF. 

As for comparing me to the Vegas shooter???? I honestly don't even know what to say. You must be a child. Who the **** says something like that on a car forum about someone they don't even know who hasn't done anything wrong. BTW you just keep on quoting my comment about a crappy car and emissions system if it makes you feel better or justified. You honestly are just working your way to being banned.



theonlypheonix said:


> For the record the date the OP complains about for his return trip, reported temps were high 60 and low 45.
> 
> The complaint about the dealer is way off the charts as they gave him excellent service despite his admitted extremely rude comments to them, if my shop I would has sent him packing. Emissions problems are far and few between unless someone incompetently dicks them up. Look at all the high milers with no problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking the weather for me BTW!! You are so kind to do that! You can feel free to move on bud cause you are not welcome. Also, you obviously are a gluten for punishment seeing you own a 6.0 Powerstroke, Good luck with that. Thanks and have a wonderful day.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> list them please


I have been on the forum for a long time, I am not aware of anyone with over 100k that hasn’t had an emission issue. If there is someone not meaning to step on their toes.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have been on the forum for a long time, I am not aware of anyone with over 100k that hasn’t had an emission issue. If there is someone not meaning to step on their toes.


there arent any

gm didnt recall the nox1 twice, the def tank heater, and the particulate sensor because the car is working the way its supposed to for the majority of owners.

they did it because of problems with their product.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BDRiskey said:


> Dude really? I think the most entertaining part of your constant spew of negativity is you act like you know everything about me and really everything to ever know about anything. Poor excuse to take time off work???? I work hard and never let my employer down. You have this whole thing twisted in your head to think I am some sort of "play the victim" type. My car had the mileage countdown on the DIC So i wasn't going to drive it to work from Texas to Wyoming. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> Umm No I'm not.
> ...


I made an example of Phoenix in lieu of any formal admin action due to his inciting what has turned into a flame war and making personal attacks. Personal attacks remain a zero tolerance rule on this forum regardless of whether or not someone deserves it. If you continue being part of the problem, you'll be part of the solution. 

Both of you, knock it off and be polite. You're both grown men that should know how to engage online discussions politely and I'd rather not have to give anyone a temp ban here.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Diesel was right after !! LOL


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

You know, The people I have helped the couple years I been on this forum seemed to have disappeared and the ones left are nothing but those that flame every time anyone says anything against what they believe. My car went 76K miles relatively trouble free, almost stock, little interference by a dealer service department and there are just one too many people on here who can't stand that fact and they continually month other members openly and its acceptable by the moderators on this forum. It's has become really, really old. I am a taking a leave as I think these types have become sooo common on Cruzetalk. It does not seem like the reasons I chose to be active on this forum for nearly 2 years are no longer relevant any more, and that all I needed to say, has been said.

Kinda of paraphrasing diesel... besides it is moot and just doesn't matter any more as the Cruze TD has taken a leave also, replaced by a Bolt EV. ccasion14::signlol::go:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

theonlypheonix said:


> You know, The people I have helped the couple years I been on this forum seemed to have disappeared and the ones left are nothing but those that flame every time anyone says anything against what they believe. My car went 76K miles relatively trouble free, almost stock, little interference by a dealer service department and there are just one too many people on here who can't stand that fact and they continually month other members openly and its acceptable by the moderators on this forum. It's has become really, really old. I am a taking a leave as I think these types have become sooo common on Cruzetalk. It does not seem like the reasons I chose to be active on this forum for nearly 2 years are no longer relevant any more, and that all I needed to say, has been said.
> 
> Kinda of paraphrasing diesel... besides it is moot and just doesn't matter any more as the Cruze TD has taken a leave also, replaced by a Bolt EV. ccasion14::signlol::go:


It is interesting that you flamed someone earlier with personal attacks that crossed not only a zero tolerance rule on this forum but also line of human decency and tact (comparing someone with a crazed mass murderer), followed by a general attack on the members of this forum and this moderators, while in the same breath stating that you are taking your leave because the only people left are those that flame people any time someone says something against what they believe. I can't possibly be the only one who sees the irony. 

I chose to be active on this forum for over *five *years to help members with their problems, empower them to maintain, upgrade, and personalize their vehicles, and maintain a helpful and mutually polite community. Having been a member of other forums and taken advantage of such contributions by other members, my underlying motive was to pay it forward and make as many contributions of my own as possible. As a result, my 15,000 posts here (approximately 58x that of yours) have not been fatiguing, resentful, or tainted with regret. Perhaps you chose the wrong reasons to be active. 

Should you choose to return, please review the forum rules and guidelines, and refrain from personally attacking members. A moderator staff is always ready and available to address issues between members, just hit the report button.


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

my def heater took a dump at 36000 miles.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

XtremeRevolution...

"_Sieg Heil!_" - "_Heil, mein Führer!_"

it is clear who start the bashing of a dealership that was giving excellent service to someone who was being rude and obnoxious. He was on a rant with his dealership and who knows how far he would have taken it if his unreasonable demands were not met! Typical school yard bully, not room on a professional forum for this conduct. It is one thing to state how they were not meeting his needs.

Originally Posted by *BDRiskey*  
"I told them they built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it."

Why should any dealer put up with such rude obnoxious behavior, should have been sent out the door. We as users should not put up with such poor behavior, and he continues on with that behavior unchecked against member of this forum. He should been banned... so the biased moderators pick and chose who can be rude and say what ever obnoxious spewing they want?? Clearly not role of moderator!

The reason are repeating why diesel left this forum and so should any other self respecting member.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> XtremeRevolution...
> 
> "_Sieg Heil!_" - "_Heil, mein Führer!_"
> 
> ...


Why can’t you stop this nonsense? I really don’t understand it. @diesel is a friend of mine, please leave him out of it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought it was pretty clear that BDRiskey was talking to corporate, as it would be inexcusably illogical for him to have said something of that sort to the dealership that merely sells and services the vehicles. A car enthusiast might be rude, or even irate, but stupid? The context of the quote that set theonlyphoneix off was pretty clear to me. 



BDRiskey said:


> I apparently made the right call by calling *corporate *and _*they *_got my car diagnosed before lunch which initially was told it'd be the evening if I was lucky and parts are being overnighted to have the car done by end of day Monday.


 - We find here that he called corporate, which signals a turn of events. It can be assumed that it was corporate's doing that resulted in this change, as he was unsuccessful in getting a satisfactory resolution from the dealer. If the dealer was unwilling or unable to get the car serviced promptly, it was they (corporate), who got the dealership to take care of the car more quickly after the phone call. 



BDRiskey said:


> Unfortunately I have to burn a vacation day but at least the car is going to be done. _*They *_got to the point where _*they *_were going to rent me a car in Wyoming and I was just responsible for the flight.


 - We were already told that the dealership could not accommodate an out of state vehicle loaner/ Therefore, it was they (corporate) who were able to him a car rental in Wyoming. 



BDRiskey said:


> Fairly impressed with *corporates *willingness to handle it. I told _*them they *_built a crappy car and emissions system and I shouldn't be the one who suffers for it.


 - It is affirmed here that they (corporate) were the ones who handled it and produced a favorable resolution to his problems. BDRiskey told them (corporate) that they (corporate) built a crappy car and that he shouldn't be the one who suffers for it, so they (corporate) resolved his issues.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

To the OP you are relatively new here, sorry you had the experience you had on Cruzetalk. I am embarrassed by it and you didn’t deserve the nonsense. This should be a place to share experiences with each other, we or most of us own a cruze and a place to share and get advice. And when you have something of value to pay it forward and help someone else. It’s not a place to name call and be overly critical of each other. Hope you have lots of happy miles in your Cruze.

Plus when ever we have issues with our cars, I.e. emission system, it is a known problem on our diesels, it hasn’t effected everyone, but many of us have had issues, it’s ok to be disappointed with the emission system.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> To the OP you are relatively new here, sorry you had the experience you had on Cruzetalk. I am embarrassed by it and you didn’t deserve the nonsense. This should be a place to share experiences with each other, we or most of us own a cruze and a place to share and get advice. And when you have something of value to pay it forward and help someone else. It’s not a place to name call and be overly critical of each other. Hope you have lots of happy miles in your Cruze.
> 
> Plus when ever we have issues with our cars, I.e. emission system, it is a known problem on our diesels, it hasn’t effected everyone, but many of us have had issues, it’s ok to be disappointed with the emission system.


Thanks Man. You are one of the forum members who helped me decide on a diesel over the eco. If i remember correctly we have pretty much the same car and they were built only a few days apart from each other. I know I shouldn't have engaged in his flaming but I also couldn't let someone talk that way to me and think that I was ok with it. I love the car but just like everyone else I hate the emissions system. Truly I am only disappointed in how corporate dealt with it all. In the end I was left hanging with no car or loaner to get me to work and had to use 2 vacation days that were scheduled for the holidays. Corporate never called me back when the wrong part was ordered and I was delayed another full day. Actually they just called me yesterday 10 days after my first call to them about my car not getting done when it was promised. They ended up giving me a $100 service voucher and said sorry. I told them thank you but couldn't believe they left me hanging when I was told that they would get me to work no matter what. Gotta love big corporations! Anyways thanks to you and Xtreme for actually understanding my post and helping to extinguish the flames.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

theonlypheonix said:


> You know, The people I have helped the couple years I been on this forum seemed to have disappeared and the ones left are nothing but those that flame every time anyone says anything against what they believe. My car went 76K miles relatively trouble free, almost stock, little interference by a dealer service department and there are just one too many people on here who can't stand that fact and they continually month other members openly and its acceptable by the moderators on this forum. It's has become really, really old. I am a taking a leave as I think these types have become sooo common on Cruzetalk. It does not seem like the reasons I chose to be active on this forum for nearly 2 years are no longer relevant any more, and that all I needed to say, has been said.
> 
> Kinda of paraphrasing diesel... besides it is moot and just doesn't matter any more as the Cruze TD has taken a leave also, replaced by a Bolt EV. ccasion14::signlol::go:


This guy is worse than a hemroids.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Xtreme you have more patience than I do. Phoenix shoulda been banned a few pages back. There are a few members like that on this forum that take advantage of the moderators leniency and try to project their holier-than-thou attitude and make personal attacks on everyone who doesn’t share the exact same opinions as they do and honestly it would be a better place here if they just got the banhammer after the first warning.

Anyway, BDRiskey, if it makes you feel any better, in 46,000 miles my car has been back to the dealership for emissions related issues at least 5 times. Phoenix insinuating that the only way you have emissions issues with this car is if you cause them yourself, is a joke. I’d like him to tell me what you can personally do to cause a def heater to fail. I’ll wait.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NHRA said:


> This guy is worse than a hemroids.


Please stop the silly name calling.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

When my DEF heater failed a few months ago at just over 50,000 miles I got a 100 mile countdown to "death." So, driving it anywhere but strait to the dealer was not an option. These DEF heaters have failed on a large number of 14'-15' CTD cars there doesn't seem to be and rhyme or reason for them to fail, they just do. At least GM has stepped up and has offered an extended warranty on the repairs.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

My sons friend is the Head tech at VW dealer in countryside,Illinois. I told him a few moths ago about the issue we are having with the DEF heaters and tank. He told me to get used to replacing them about every 3 years. The DEF fluid is a corrosive and it destroys the sensors in the tank.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

If I keep the car past it being out of warranty it will be getting a weight reduction kit and a spare tire addition.


----------

